# Trading the VIX



## reece55 (17 August 2007)

Anyone seen the VIX tonight - my god - 20% range in 3 hours!!!!

Now that is volatility for you.....

Wayne, do you ever trade the Vix yourself??

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2007)

reece55 said:


> Anyone seen the VIX tonight - my god - 20% range in 3 hours!!!!
> 
> Now that is volatility for you.....
> 
> ...



Not directly, but keep a close eye on it as a leading indicator.


----------



## reece55 (17 August 2007)

Well, all I can say is that you probably wouldn't want to be holding a straddle position on most shares tonight - that is the most brutal volatility crush I have witnessed....... 

All the best.....


----------



## wayneL (17 August 2007)

reece55 said:


> Well, all I can say is that you probably wouldn't want to be holding a straddle position on most shares tonight - that is the most brutal volatility crush I have witnessed.......
> 
> All the best.....



WOW just looked at the Chart! LOL.

Yup long gamma is danggggggerous in these conditions.


----------



## theasxgorilla (18 August 2007)

Help me out...what is the VIX???


----------



## reece55 (18 August 2007)

theasxgorilla said:


> Help me out...what is the VIX???




Volatility Index, it's a tradeable index of the implied volatility of the S&P 500 options on the CBOE...

Have a look here for more detail....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VIX

Cheers


----------



## >Apocalypto< (18 August 2007)

Good sighting Reece I sore it on IG tonight when I was looking at the US$ parcel.

you can trade it though IG,

also the carbon index is another cool one!

I have a thing for these far out tradables!

Heres the chart:


----------



## Wysiwyg (9 June 2016)

CBOE Volatility Index trading near its lower channel range and maybe looking at a rise.


----------



## mjim (10 June 2016)

>Apocalypto< said:


> Good sighting Reece I sore it on IG tonight when I was looking at the US$ parcel.
> 
> you can trade it though IG,
> 
> ...




Why trade with a market maker when one can trade on a True Exchange! with min counter party risk!


----------

